# Anonimo watch repair time in Anonimo spa



## ckhouse80

I need some advice about Anonimo watch repair time.

My new Zulu time watch need to repair due to dirt inside the dial, some hour mark without lume and GMT hand change after 11 minutes. I sent back my Anonimo Zulu time to Anonimo, Italy for repair since 5 Oct 2010. Come to 2 months already still not ready to sent back to me. Why Anonimo take 2 months to repair a watch? For the 2 months time i think they can make many pieces brand new watch already.

The staff keep telling me all the excuses like "will be ready next week, then will be ready by two weeks later, your watch is in the priority repairs". My latest email from anonimo staff was dated 19 Nov stated that will sent it back to me end of November. As at today, do not have any update from them.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Anonimo watch repair time*

Well My friend, i heard histories like yours before here.

I don't understand why they can take so long to fix or correct a problem in a timepiece.

Here in USA we have Stoll & CO. who do the repair service and his response time is so quickly... and they handle the repair of many timepieces too.

May be here our moderator can have access to the status of your repair.

Good luck and pls let us know about it.


----------



## seanuk

*Re: Anonimo watch repair time*

if you search the threads you will see the stories. from reading them over the last few years. i would say it is getting better. my wifes 3 glasses had a few hour markers fall off the dial. it was sorted in quick time in the uk. New dial foc. i would recommend getting works done in your country by an AD with then getting the parts form italy. not a lot of help for your situation im afraid. making watches and reparing / fixing watches is like cars. once bought find a good local authorised company to look after it, as this is there business ,not making and selling new models.

just my 2 cents

keep us posted.


----------



## samanator

*Re: Anonimo watch repair time*

Sorry I've been away for a week so I just saw this. PM me your info and I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## ckhouse80

*Re: Anonimo watch repair time*

reply your PM. Thanks


----------



## ckhouse80

*Re: Anonimo watch repair time*

I just received my watch repaired by anonimo spa more than 2 months ago. You know what? Now im extremely angry. The watch problems never solve at all. The problems still the same as per following:

1) GMT hour mark without lume and GMT hand change after 11 minutes
2) dirt on the dial

Now, additional worse thing happened to my watch is scratches on dial after repaired by anonimo spa!! Can you imaging that Anonimo hold my watch for more than 2 months and return me this defective watch?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Anonimo watch repair time*

I can understand your frustration at this time, this can't happen, really sorry to hear that my friend i hope Anonimo is going to resolve this issue quick as possible.


----------



## ckhouse80

*Re: Anonimo watch repair time*

i received the replaced watch - militare chono from anonimo, italy.

Please see my email with David.

Dear David,

I just received the watch yesterday evening. I think you QC department not really check the watch, the buckle full of scratches and dirt at ANONIMO word area. The casing have few scratches around the 11 o'clock and 12 o'clock area. I already took some photos for you to see, will try to sent to you by tonight. May i know this is display watch?

Replied by David as follow

Sorry to hear that you are not happy with your watch.
This is indeed a display watch.
We only have a very limited production as you know,
all handcrafted in Firenze.
We are not a mass production unit issuing thousands of watches per month.
We don't make Zulu Time or this edition of Militare Crono anymore.
I just wanted to provide you with a quick and adequate solution.
We don't have new Crono until 8 months from now unfortunately.

Kind regards,

David 
-----------------------------------------------------\

Before that he never tell me is display watch and moreover with many scratches on buckle and case. Really disappointed with this arrangement.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Anonimo watch repair time*

:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s
o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|


----------



## JayVeeez

*Re: Anonimo watch repair time*

Wow! I'm sorry that your watch aquisition turned into such a negative saga. I truly hope they get this right somehow.o|o|o|o|o|

:rodekaart


----------



## timefleas

*Re: Anonimo watch repair time*

This is all quite unfortunate, but also somewhat confusing, since there are some gaps in what you have told us. If I understand things correctly, in your first Dec. 2 post, you mention that your new Zulu had been in the repair shop in Italy for about 2 months, since Oct. 5. Did you buy the watch in Italy, or are you located in Italy (i.e. why did you send it there)? Then on Jan 20 (nearly 4 months later!ouch!) you receive the watch back, and it is worse than before. (This part I don't quite understand-->) At that time you ask whether this was a display watch, which is confirmed. Does this mean that they replaced your original watch with a new one (a display model) that was even worse, or what (in other words, why would you be asking 4 or 5 months after initial purchase whether it was a display model)? Or, does that mean that you don't have a warranty? If you do have one, then they are obligated to repair, replace or refund your purchase according to the wording in the warranty booklet, but if not, and in effect you bought a used watch with no warranty at a lower price than "new", then of course this would make a big difference in your rights and expectations. If it is new, and under warranty, you need to pursue the issue more forcefully with "David"--it is within your rights to get a watch that is as good as new, or a full refund. If it is in effect used, then it is a different situation altogether. Good luck.


----------



## samanator

*Re: Anonimo watch repair time*

I'll leave this open for a few more days but if no specific are provided this appear to be between the OP and his seller who appears to have sold him a non production model.


----------



## revangel

long time 'lurker', first time poster. i had wished my first post would be different but this thread is worrying me a little since i am very attracted to the anonimo watches, particularly the professionale and militare series, and i know i will pick one up very soon. hearing about this issue is not giving me a good vibe about the company.

if i may suggest to the moderator to keep this thread open until 'ckhouse80' posts a reply/update. i believe it would be helpful for the community to hear more from him/her. i do not feel it is fair to give him/her any 'deadline' and close this very important thread.

in addition, keeping this 'offline' or moved elsewhere would keep the issue 'hidden' from potential buyers/customers. this may be an isolated case, and may, or may not, be reflective of how anonimo handles all issues, but it gives us an insight on how the company does business.

just my opinion.



thanks for a wonderful forum.


----------



## ckhouse80

1. I bought the watch from AD on Singapore... Militare Zulu Time

2. I notice the imperfections on the watch... dirt inside the dial, some hour mark without lume and GMT hand change after 11 minutes, then contacted AD and got the answer : …I think is normal in Anonimo because they are made by hand ",

3. Then I contacted Anonimo Spa and they suggested that send a new dial for the watch and tell me to look for local watchmaker to change for me.

4. I believe can be better if Anonimo Spa - Italy is going to do a better work doing the change because of lack of service center here in Singapore, i contact them and they told me... You can sent the watch to us to change the dial, clean the dirt and FIX the issue they are aware of GMT changing after time.

5. When they start servicing my watch they take so long... that’s why of my post first, the give me a lot of excuses almost every day.

6. When finally my watch arrives to me... I notice was worst, because the new dial had a scratch on it and also a weird mark on the dial

7. I contact David Cypers and he apologies for the inconvenience this cause me and he offer me an option to change to another New Militare... just for the inconvenience... So i Choose the Militare Crono.

8. I sent it back to Italy the defective Zulu then after i got the Militare Crono.

9.The Militare Crono was in worst condition, I notice the buckle with lot of scratches and the case too really bad. This is confirmed by David that is display watch which is he never tell me this is display watch. i think nobody will so stupid use the new watch to exchange display watch.


----------



## StefB

I agree this thread should be kept open. It would give Anonimo a chance to rectify the situation openly.


----------



## revangel

ckhouse thank you for summarizing and clarifying your situation to the 'community' in sequential order. it does shed a lot of light on the issue.

from this recent post, i believe it is fair to suggest that anonimo has not given this forum member (ckhouse) a fair value for the money invested in their company. furthermore, the attempts of the company to rectify the issue falls very short of what is expected of a company of anonimo's caliber, or what they think they represent - that of a high-quality, high-end, watchmaker with great history. i wonder how dino zei would react if he experienced what ckhouse experienced? i wonder how he would address the issue if he had heard about ckhouse's case?

i do not have the answer to ckhouse. i believe the most assistance the forum can provide is by continuing to keep this thread open (in case there's an update) and educate potential anonimo buyers (and current owners) as to how the company handles problems. and hopefully the good people at anonimo will come across this thread, and that they will realize how one incident can impact how their company is perceived -- globally. because at the end of the day -- only anonimo can resolve this, and i hope they will try harder. 

what i do know is this -- anonimo is off my list, and that i will be taking my business elsewhere.

i'm sorry ckhouse. i hope your issue gets resolved very soon and perhaps you (and i) can believe in anonimo again.


----------



## timefleas

(to revangel) Basing one's decision whether to stick with a watch brand, or leave it, on one experience where we have only half of the picture at least, is more than a bit narrow-sighted. Throughout this forum you will see a very large number of satisfied Anonimists--satisfied both with the product and the service. Of course, every watch has problems, and it is important to share these with others--but it is equally important to maintain a balanced perspective.

(to the OP)There are still many unanswered questions, too many things that just don't make sense, that gives me the impression we really are missing at least half the story (the perspective from Anonimo, for one), such as why the OP did not simply return the watch to the AD and ask for either a replacement or a refund at the very beginning, why the OP was involved with handling all of the communications with Anonimo Spa and not the AD, or honestly why (despite the reason given) the OP decided against having the AD receive the new dial and make arrangements themselves to switch out the dial. I know for a fact that there are several good watch service centers in Singapore that can perform such a simple repair. All of this does suggest that perhaps this forum is NOT the best place to air these issues, and that in fact a bit more private communications between the parties involved (Anonimo, the Singapore AD, the OP) is warranted, before addressing this issue here again. Despite the OP's best efforts, I feel that we are simply not getting the whole picture, and therefore it would be improper to make assumptions based on what we have been given here.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Timefleas*, i undesrtand your point, but remember how is this passion, many people thing this: Is the best to get your watch checked, repaired, serviced in the factory just because they have the knowledge because they made the watch directly so can be so easy for them do it with any problem at all if we compared the service of an AD or ASC and for sure all of us we want the best for our timepieces... What can be better if as a customer we can talk directly with the manufacturer?

*revangel* had his own perception as per what he wrote, but also remember all brands had his issues may be worst than the issue of *ckhouse80* and things like that are unacceptable... But happens in the Watch World, my experience was similar when i started with Anonimo I saw an issue like this one but i keep doing my research and now today i have 9 Timepieces with no poblems of any kind at all... As our fratello *timefleas* said we need to mantain a balanced perspective.

I'm sure 100% the people responsible for Anonimo are going to do the best on this issue and will see another happy anonimist... Good luck.


----------



## toxicavenger

Sir, thanks for your opinion. But if you read above your first post here, the Mod already said he was going to keep this open.


revangel said:


> ckhouse thank you for summarizing and clarifying your situation to the 'community' in sequential order. it does shed a lot of light on the issue.
> 
> from this recent post, i believe it is fair to suggest that anonimo has not given this forum member (ckhouse) a fair value for the money invested in their company. furthermore, the attempts of the company to rectify the issue falls very short of what is expected of a company of anonimo's caliber, or what they think they represent - that of a high-quality, high-end, watchmaker with great history. i wonder how dino zei would react if he experienced what ckhouse experienced? i wonder how he would address the issue if he had heard about ckhouse's case?
> 
> i do not have the answer to ckhouse. i believe the most assistance the forum can provide is by continuing to keep this thread open (in case there's an update) and educate potential anonimo buyers (and current owners) as to how the company handles problems. and hopefully the good people at anonimo will come across this thread, and that they will realize how one incident can impact how their company is perceived -- globally. because at the end of the day -- only anonimo can resolve this, and i hope they will try harder.
> 
> what i do know is this -- anonimo is off my list, and that i will be taking my business elsewhere.
> 
> i'm sorry ckhouse. i hope your issue gets resolved very soon and perhaps you (and i) can believe in anonimo again.


----------



## revangel

timefleas said:


> (to revangel) Basing one's decision whether to stick with a watch brand, or leave it, on one experience where we have only half of the picture at least, is more than a bit narrow-sighted.


timefleas, i do appreciate your reply and insight.. and i would like to preface my reply that i am not at all offended by you stating that my decision to drop anonimo 'is more than a bit narrow-sighted'. unless your intention is to offend me, but i don't believe that is the case. read further and i hope i will have returned the favor and give you an insight to my perspective.



timefleas said:


> Throughout this forum you will see a very large number of satisfied Anonimists--satisfied both with the product and the service. Of course, every watch has problems, and it is important to share these with others--but it is equally important to maintain a balanced perspective.


you are correct, i have. and i have read through a good portion of the anonimo sub-forum and that is how i was initially drawn to the brand. having seen many attractive pictures of the watches in this forum and the types of individuals who wear it with pride. i feel that this is the watch for me both in style, quality, and elegance, and i feel that i align myself more with the 'anonimistas' (than any other brand) from the posts that i have read thus far.

we have all been guilty of this fact - that we see a man and the watch he is wearing.. he need not say anything and you just know you share something in common (or not). i feel that i'm an 'anonimista' without even owning one. i see pictures of the professionale, militare (and zulu time), i envision it on my wrist and i say to myself -- that watch captures the essence of me. this is why i have great respect to all of you anonimistas. i feel that we all share something in common. (and i'm certain that others have felt the same whether for the anonimo or any other brand).

from a separate post, ckhouse said:

"I been in love with the brand and i think on Anonimo as a family but the treat me like a little boy and i want respect and professionalism.." (https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/pls-mr-federico-can-you-see-my-issue-496093.html)

to me, it may not be to you, it may not be for many people, but to me, ckhouse captured in that line a lot of what we all are looking for when buying something that reflects each one of us. love for the brand (because the pieces relate to us as individuals), being part of a 'family' (or a community with a shared passion and interest) and to be treated with respect (because we are 'famiglia') and professionalism because we are still 'customers' and 'clients' at the end of the day.

i'm not asking for a revolution - but one anonimista's bad experience should be a pain felt by every anonimista, even for a little bit. there will always be the question of -- what if this happened to you? (that's why i had suggested on a previous post, what if this happened to dino zei?) yes, we are seeing one side of the story but is there really anything else outside of what had been shared by ckhouse that makes one think anonimo is providing a fair and acceptable resolution?

with utmost respect to each one of you,

--revangel


----------



## StefB

Even with this serious issue I remain committed to Anonimo. I just love the watches too much. And most of us have not experienced such a problem. So I would think this is not the norm. 

Also, many of us experienced Anonimo collectors know that sending our watches to Italy for servicing carries some risk, as the facilities there - while terrific for watch making, appears to not be set up well for servicing. Thus, the importance of sending watches to established, reliable, authorized service facilities like Stoll in the U.S.

I really hope that the Anonimo powers-that-be will address this serious problem on the forum, as it will do much for our morale. But overall, I think the brand still deserves our support. The watches and the company are just so cool.


----------



## Jebhut

Sorry...but just don't believe the story...sounds ridiculous...why didn't the AD take care of an issue with a NEW watch? Why didn't it get serviced if it WAS under warranty? 
I love my Anonimo, think it's better built than my Panerai...but leaving a story so poorly communicated, and lacking details (who's the AD, why did they replace the watch with another model...), just seems irresponsible.


----------



## ckhouse80




----------



## ckhouse80

I tried to take photo on scratches case and buckle but due to case inflection, very hard to see just base on photo. No only scraches issue for this watch, you can see this photo, the chonograph minute counter and hour counter not properly align. The obvious one is chonograph minute counter. I did email to David, but he never reply me at all on.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Jebhut said:


> Sorry...but just don't believe the story...sounds ridiculous...why didn't the AD take care of an issue with a NEW watch? Why didn't it get serviced if it WAS under warranty?
> I love my Anonimo, think it's better built than my Panerai...but leaving a story so poorly communicated, and lacking details (who's the AD, why did they replace the watch with another model...), just seems irresponsible.


Read well pls is so clear.

*Ckhouse80* any update?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

ckhouse80 said:


> I tried to take photo on scratches case and buckle but due to case inflection, very hard to see just base on photo. No only scraches issue for this watch, you can see this photo, the chonograph minute counter and hour counter not properly align. The obvious one is chonograph minute counter. I did email to David, but he never reply me at all on.


Thanks for the info, David takes some time to reply he is so busy, I know they are going to resolve your issue soon... keep us informed.


----------



## Jebhut

No it is not all clear...as an Anonimo lover I have a few questions before the 'tarnishing' of the brand here...sorry!
1) Who is this reputable AUTHORIZED ANONIMO DEALER who sold you an out of production model?
2) Was it used (and abused) or brand new factory fresh?
3) You were told it was handmade and normal to have dirt beneath on the dial/defects? 
4) You sent the watch to Anonimo in Italy on your own or through the AD? Were you paying for the repairs or was it warranty work?
5) Anonimo couldn't fix it (2 months for a repair is NOT abnormal for any Swiss brand, much less a small watch production company). 
6) Did they suggest giving you a display watch for a brand new watch with defects (defects from the factory!?)

Maybe after I hear the answers to all these what should be obvious questions, I'll be sympathetic...but if you bought a used, abused watch, from a source other than an authorized dealer, and they were trying to fix it, but instead were nice enough to send you a replacement of equivalent (or better) value...I'll listen to this Anonimo bashing story.


----------



## ckhouse80

pls read all the post you will get your answer.



Jebhut said:


> No it is not all clear...as an Anonimo lover I have a few questions before the 'tarnishing' of the brand here...sorry!
> 1) Who is this reputable AUTHORIZED ANONIMO DEALER who sold you an out of production model?
> 2) Was it used (and abused) or brand new factory fresh?
> 3) You were told it was handmade and normal to have dirt beneath on the dial/defects?
> 4) You sent the watch to Anonimo in Italy on your own or through the AD? Were you paying for the repairs or was it warranty work?
> 5) Anonimo couldn't fix it (2 months for a repair is NOT abnormal for any Swiss brand, much less a small watch production company).
> 6) Did they suggest giving you a display watch for a brand new watch with defects (defects from the factory!?)
> 
> Maybe after I hear the answers to all these what should be obvious questions, I'll be sympathetic...but if you bought a used, abused watch, from a source other than an authorized dealer, and they were trying to fix it, but instead were nice enough to send you a replacement of equivalent (or better) value...I'll listen to this Anonimo bashing story.


----------



## Jebhut

OK...let's make this easy and clear for us all:
Did you buy a NEW factory fresh watch from an AUTHORIZED ANONIMO DEALER or was it a used, abused watch that was costwise, not worth repairing?


----------



## ckhouse80

this is brand new from AD. stated in my post


----------



## Jebhut

Again, I resent at least one person here stating they will not buy an Anonimo because of this thread, being an Anonimo lover.
My question, in simpler terms, to try and get a simple answer to clear this actual situation up:

IF this watch WAS purchased from an AUTHORIZED ANONIMO DEALER AS A BRAND NEW FACTORY FRESH WATCH WITH WARRANTY, WHY WOULD THEY OFFER YOU A DIFFERENT WATCH? 

Who is the AD - a reputable retailer? Think you should also disclose the AD's name who told you it's a brand new watch, and normal to have dirt on the dial and other defects...something just doesn't add up here IMHO.


----------



## ckhouse80

please read all:

1. I bought the watch from AD on Singapore... Militare Zulu Time

2. I notice the imperfections on the watch... dirt inside the dial, some hour mark without lume and GMT hand change after 11 minutes, then contacted AD and got the answer : …I think is normal in Anonimo because they are made by hand ",

3. Then I contacted Anonimo Spa and they suggested that send a new dial for the watch and tell me to look for local watchmaker to change for me.

4. I believe can be better if Anonimo Spa - Italy is going to do a better work doing the change because of lack of service center here in Singapore, i contact them and they told me... You can sent the watch to us to change the dial, clean the dirt and FIX the issue they are aware of GMT changing after time.

5. When they start servicing my watch they take so long... that’s why of my post first, the give me a lot of excuses almost every day.

6. When finally my watch arrives to me... I notice was worst, because the new dial had a scratch on it and also a weird mark on the dial

7. I contact David Cypers and he apologies for the inconvenience this cause me and he offer me an option to change to another New Militare... just for the inconvenience... So i Choose the Militare Crono.

8. I sent it back to Italy the defective Zulu then after i got the Militare Crono.

9.The Militare Crono was in worst condition, I notice the buckle with lot of scratches and the case too really bad. This is confirmed by David that is display watch which is he never tell me this is display watch. i think nobody will so stupid use the new watch to exchange display watch.


----------



## ckhouse80

is a new watch from AD with warranty on it


----------



## Ernie Romers

You seem to repeatedly avoid to answer the question who the AD is. Please drop me a PM and tell me, just for the record.


----------



## Jebhut

Maybe you should tell everyone here on the forum who the AD in Singapore was that told you the defects are normal, and why you didn't just bring the watch back to him...so we all know not to purchase from him (obviously selling a defective watch and saying it was brand new)? 

And Anonimo told you to find a local watchmaker to replace the dial on a brand new watch under warranty!? Then sent you a defective display watch because they couldn't fix you brand new one, right?

I will consider contacting Anonimo myself to relay this story as they should know what's being discussed on this forum...and the AD, if he really is one, is obviously not helping the brand's reputation, and IMO should lose his dealership.

(Just curious...do you live in Singapore as well?)


----------



## ckhouse80

I pm u already. I think not so nice to disclose the ad name here because may affect their reputation on other good brand carried by them.



Watchuseek Admin said:


> You seem to repeatedly avoid to answer the question who the AD is. Please drop me a PM and tell me, just for the record.


----------



## ckhouse80

Jebhut said:


> Maybe you should tell everyone here on the forum who the AD in Singapore was that told you the defects are normal, and why you didn't just bring the watch back to him...so we all know not to purchase from him (obviously selling a defective watch and saying it was brand new)? the only one AD selling Anonimo
> 
> And Anonimo told you to find a local watchmaker to replace the dial on a brand new watch under warranty!? They suggested sent me a new dial and ask me look for local watchmaker to change it. Is brand new watch under warranty.
> 
> Then sent you a defective display watch because they couldn't fix you brand new one, right? David offered me an option to change to another watch due to worse condition for the watch repaired by them.
> 
> I will consider contacting Anonimo myself to relay this story as they should know what's being discussed on this forum...and the AD, if he really is one, is obviously not helping the brand's reputation, and IMO should lose his dealership. I contacted the AD few times, David email them this issue as well. They said they not away of this matter then i call them again...the answer from them " the watchmaker i spoke with already resigned".
> 
> (Just curious...do you live in Singapore as well?)


 yes but travel most of the time. Consider 25% living in singapore


----------



## revangel

Jebhut said:


> Maybe after I hear the answers to all these what should be obvious questions, I'll be sympathetic...but if you bought a used, abused watch, from a source other than an authorized dealer, and they were trying to fix it, but instead were nice enough to send you a replacement of equivalent (or better) value...I'll listen to this Anonimo bashing story.


*jebhut*, if i may, i very kindly ask that you tone it down a notch or two. i do not believe that it is anyone's intent to "bash" the brand/company. i don't believe it's ckhouse's intent, and it is most definitely not mine. ckhouse is merely sharing his experience and perhaps reaching out to see if anyone might be able to help, or at least provide some guidance or (moral) support.



Jebhut said:


> Again, I resent at least one person here stating they will not buy an Anonimo because of this thread, being an Anonimo lover.


you are free to resent me or any other person(s) as you wish. i do not resent you. your strong emotions are understandable having so dearly love the brand, but the negativity is misguided. i can appreciate your passion, but 'resenting' someone because they decided to not buy the same item/brand as you is a bit much, don't you think?

can you really resent someone who just wrote these words:



revangel said:


> "i feel that i'm an 'anonimista' without even owning one. i see pictures of the professionale, militare (and zulu time), i envision it on my wrist and i say to myself -- that watch captures the essence of me. this is why i have great respect to all of you anonimistas."


perhaps there was a flaw in my initial statement of 'taking anonimo of my list' because of another person's experience. i would like to make it clear now - an anonimo watch is most likely not going to be my next watch purchase. it was on top of my list. but i may have to forego that decision.. for now. i believe that at some point in my future, i will wear with even greater pride an anonimo on my wrist.


----------



## ckhouse80

Thanks revangel, you fully understand me....i just sharing my experience and see if anyone might be able to help me



revangel said:


> *jebhut*, if i may, i very kindly ask that you tone it down a notch or two. i do not believe that it is anyone's intent to "bash" the brand/company. i don't believe it's ckhouse's intent, and it is most definitely not mine. ckhouse is merely sharing his experience and perhaps reaching out to see if anyone might be able to help, or at least provide some guidance or (moral) support.
> 
> you are free to resent me or any other person(s) as you wish. i do not resent you. your strong emotions are understandable having so dearly love the brand, but the negativity is misguided. i can appreciate your passion, but 'resenting' someone because they decided to not buy the same item/brand as you is a bit much, don't you think?
> 
> can you really resent someone who just wrote these words:
> 
> perhaps there was a flaw in my initial statement of 'taking anonimo of my list' because of another person's experience. i would like to make it clear now - an anonimo watch is most likely not going to be my next watch purchase. it was on top of my list. but i may have to forego that decision.. for now. i believe that at some point in my future, i will wear with even greater pride an anonimo on my wrist.


----------



## JayVeeez

ckhouse80 said:


> View attachment 377324


This would also upset me tremendously. And regarding the AD, I think it is important to disclose it because other people need to know how you were treated by the AD. *The AD did a bad job telling you it's a normal thing to have dirt on the dial of your watch!* Very noble of you to not want to make the AD look bad, but it sounds like they did that on thier own. Why not let everyone know? You are the one who got the run-around, heck with them...

Also, I have that exact same model Chrono 2007 and love it. I can't believe they sent you a chrono and the hands don't even line up! o|

At this point I don't think it's asking too much for this guy to get a new watch that works right out of the box without flaws. That is how all of my Anonimo watches have been and I think the window of opportunity is closing to make his ownership experience a good one... :rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## timefleas

I would like to suggest that the OP pursue some of the constructive suggestions regarding what to do to remedy his unfortunate situation, and that the rest of the posters rest for a bit until there has been enough time for something to have changed. There are, despite several poster's best intentions, including the OP's, many contradictory and/or missing pieces of information remaining, which would make it impossible for any outside party to really know what is going on, much less to play a part in resolving the matter. The OP addressed the membership here for help in resolving this matter. I think that avenue of inquiry has been exhausted, where unfortunately, none of us can really be very instrumental in bringing about a satisfactory resolution, aside from the OP. The OP clearly needs to continue to communicate with Anonimo, pursue the issues raised here, and by doing so, hopefully will resolve the problem satisfactorily, and rather than reporting on the events moment-to-moment, perhaps the OP can provide just a final summation once the problem has been resolved, or determined impossible to resolve. Based on the 40 or so posts so far, I think it is fairly clear that no one other than the OP can handle this situation--let's sit back and give him a chance to work things out on his own.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well guys, we are a famiglia here, thanks to Ernie Romers Owner/Administrator of This Forum.

He asked the OP to send him the name of the AD... period the OP doesn't have to post the name here because most Anonimist in the forum are from USA and we cannot get Anonimo timepieces from Singapore. They cannot sell outside of Singapore and if they are diong so, they will lose the line, period.

Many Anonimist here are from Singapore so I think they can send a PM asking the name of the AD, I believe the OP doesn't have a problem providing you with the information.

These Kind words from 'timefleas'... are always appreciated, let's do what he said guys: REST A BIT... and we shalll see the final resolution for this matter.

*jebhut* you said this :

*" I will consider contacting Anonimo myself to relay this story as they should know what's being discussed on this forum...and the AD, if he really is one, is obviously not helping the brand's reputation, and IMO should lose his dealership. "*

Come on, You are close to any person @ Anonimo? 

Just if you don't get it right... David Cypers is the Marketing Responsible and Distribution Chief of Anonimo so they are aware of this situation... Also Mr. Federico Massacesi always is present here posting sometimes.

Is not an excuse and is totally unaceptable DIRT on a Hand Made timepiece or people think that other NON Hand Made timepieces no Human Beign manipulate the watch? And is not fault of the AD.

This is a forum...free of speech... but we need to be corteous and the main purpose is Share experiences, timepieces, pictures, whatever you think including PROBLEMS... so is not need to RESENTING anyone... We are a nice FAMIGLIA here.

FInally let's rest Anonimists, Anonimo and the OP for sure are going to find a solution and the good thing is based on this experience... Anonimo for sure is going to do something about this issues on manufacturing and his Authorized Service Center on Italy.


----------



## Sin22

Very sad to hear about this, though not totally surprised. Personally the scratches on the buckle and case if minor arn't cause for alarm, at least to me, but different people have different tolerance levels. The non-aligned chrono hands is a larger issue, but again, generally a simple repair at a watchsmith. Again, different people have different tolerances, but having been around a lot of other watches, I guess I am just more used to "issues" and have various good relationships with several watchsmiths who service and modify my watches.

I'm based in Singapore and have picked up all my Anonimo's (had 4 so far) here. The ADs are quite nice people having met them at events though they are only now getting a bit more involved with Anonimo again. Its a simple search of the Anonimo website if anyone wanted to check but its Citimax. They are correct that no servicing is done here by an _official_ Anonimo service centre, but as someone said earlier, there are multiple well known and good service centers to go to who can easily service the movements in Anonimo pieces.

Where the AD IMO dropped the ball was when they did not handle the communications between Anonimo Spa and ckhouse for the warranty return and servicing and all other issues.

That said, _ckhouse_ did you buy this piece from Dickson watches or from the Signature Gallery's 50% off sale last year? That could have an impact on why the AD has not serviced you to the best of their ability (though I doubt it cause communications with them has been spotty at best). Not the best excuse as no matter what customer service should be paramount and more than often wins more clients, but a potential reason/side here.

Overall, I do hope that this gets resolved to your satisfaction as I've loved and enjoyed all my Anonimos. If you wish to get this serviced, I would recommend JW Watch (www.jwwatch.com) to get the repairs done. They are the official service center for numerous swiss brands including Fortis and Oris and you can bring your watch in easily. Anonimo should still make good and pay for the servicing though in some form or way.


----------



## kimsoon

I'm from Singapore.

I bought my Sailor Diver from Dickson & Pro GMT from Citimex. Both had minor issues but they were all resolved by Citimex.

When I bought my Sailor Diver, the Kodiak strap was badly scratched. Dickson referred me to Citimex to get it changed to a new one, free of charge. Then, after few weeks of wearing, I noticed my Sailor Diver ran fast by 45 seconds every day. It was again fixed by Citimex.

Having falling in love to this brand, I made my next purchase, Pro GMT. This time, it was directly from Citimex. After wearing for a while, I noticed the buckle on the silicone strap was "biting" my wrist. I brought it back to Citimex and they changed the buckle to a older design and my problem was again resolved.

Citimex has an in-house technician doing the repair and servicing work for Anonimo. I'm surprised that our Singapore AD did not refer _ckhouse80_ to Citimex to resolve his problem.

By the way, I hope ckhouse80's problem can be resolve soon.


----------



## Jebhut

revangel said:


> *jebhut*, if i may, i very kindly ask that you tone it down a notch or two. i do not believe that it is anyone's intent to "bash" the brand/company. i don't believe it's ckhouse's intent, and it is most definitely not mine. ckhouse is merely sharing his experience and perhaps reaching out to see if anyone might be able to help, or at least provide some guidance or (moral) support.
> 
> you are free to resent me or any other person(s) as you wish. i do not resent you. your strong emotions are understandable having so dearly love the brand, but the negativity is misguided. i can appreciate your passion, but 'resenting' someone because they decided to not buy the same item/brand as you is a bit much, don't you think?
> 
> can you really resent someone who just wrote these words:
> 
> perhaps there was a flaw in my initial statement of 'taking anonimo of my list' because of another person's experience. i would like to make it clear now - an anonimo watch is most likely not going to be my next watch purchase. it was on top of my list. but i may have to forego that decision.. for now. i believe that at some point in my future, i will wear with even greater pride an anonimo on my wrist.


I was going to forget about this thread til I saw this - I never said I resented *you*...I said resented a story that makes absolutely no sense affecting someone's opinions on buying a first Anonimo! When you can read better, I will consider taking your advice to 'tone it down'.

Someone has an unusually odd story on not one, but two threads (brand new watch, from an AD which the AD doesn't resolve, says is normal, and which Anonimo doesn't just clean up, but instead gives him a completely different _display_ watch!?) DUH. Inconsistencies? Trying to get something from a forum a supposed AD AND Anonimo couldn't resolve!He refuses to explain it properly or answer basic questions regarding what really happened, and _someone else tells ME to tone it down??_

In 25 years of watch collecting, never heard a story like this, especially from wachmakers who put Panerai on the map - makes no sense, and YES, to me, is considered Anonimo bashing (when clearly now sounds likely it was not even a 'factory fresh' watch from a legitimate Authorized Dealer)??

Done_ now_.


----------



## revangel

Jebhut said:


> I was going to forget about this thread til I saw this - I never said I resented *you*...I said resented a story that makes absolutely no sense affecting someone's opinions on buying a first Anonimo!


Having selective memory, are we? So, I just made this one up..?



Jebhut said:


> Again, I resent at least one person here stating they will not buy an Anonimo because of this thread, being an Anonimo lover.


Oh-kay.. I wish you could read your own posts better.. WAIT...



Jebhut said:


> When you can read better, I will consider taking your advice to 'tone it down'.


..WOW..

Well, if _you_ could read better perhaps you wouldn't be the sole skeptic in this thread. It appears as though you are the only one who still to this day has yet to comprehend (we're not even going to expect that you sympathize with) ckhouse's issue with Anonimo. I read his chronological explanation *once* - and i understood it right away. he's explained it at least two more times, and _you still don't get it_. When you can read better -- you will realize your anger should be directed elsewhere.



Jebhut said:


> In 25 years of watch collecting, never heard a story like this, especially from wachmakers who put Panerai on the map - makes no sense, and YES, to me, is considered Anonimo bashing (when clearly now sounds likely it was not even a 'factory fresh' watch from a legitimate Authorized Dealer)??


i have read this thread multiple times from beginning to end and i have yet to see anyone agree with your statement that this thread is an 'anonimo bashing' thread. in fact, i believe that you have contributed the most negativity to this thread. there are very helpful posters on this thread like *nelsondevicenci, JayVeeez, StefB, Sin22, and kimsoon and others*. they actually provided something meaningful and helpful in this thread. these posters understood what the problem is and they're sharing their support, sharing their wonderful experience with anonimo, making recommendations -- that is _very helpful_ to ckhouse, to other readers, and to the brand. you're just all about screaming and yelling - seriously, chill. really, it's good for your health.



Jebhut said:


> Done_ now_.


Good. Come back when you have something useful to say.

i still have the highest respect to each one of you anonimistas. as evidenced by this thread *MOST* of you are very classy, intelligent, and respectable individuals.

*timefleas*, i apologize for this post. nelsondevicenci seems to regard you highly and he agreed with you in your admonition that we all sit back and wait for ckhouse to provide an update when one is available. i will sit back... again, my apologies to you and the community.


----------



## Jebhut

*Revangel - rebel without a cause/clue*

Revangel - you read my line with a different spin than intended, and criticized me for being upset this thread seemed to be turning people off to Anonimo?!

Your first posts here are defending someone who is putting an unfair tarnish on Anonimo's products and service...and won't even tell us where he bought the watch and why THEY (the AD) didn't handle the 'problem' initially if it was a brand new watch??

Then you criticize ME for trying to get answers which keep getting avoided!?

_Rebel without a cause...or should I say clue_...:-x Go back to 'lurking'.

BTW - How many 'higher end' watches have you bought Revangel, actually at an AD...ever bought one? And how many had dirt under the crystal? Or were replaced by the company with a display? Or that the AD didn't help address initially...on a brand new, factory fresh watch?

Don't even know why I'm wasting my time...oh...maybe ethics and principle over a story about a great watch company, with negative statements that still haven't been clarified or even make sense?


----------



## samanator

*Re: Revangel - rebel without a cause/clue*

I'm closing this since nothing good is coming from this. I suggest the OP work this out with the AD and Anonimo.


----------

